# Hohan Sokon



## Imua Kuntao (Mar 21, 2008)

Hello, I have been a member for a short time and have been a member of fmatalk for a bit longer. I have been successful in getting in contact with teachers of mine from 30 yrs ago. I now am seeking Sensei Gary Bunk. He was my teacher for a short time in Shorin-Ryu Orthodox while O-sensei Sokon was still alive. If anyone knows Mr. Bunk, please let me know. Thanks in advanced, Joel Morales.


----------



## IcemanSK (Mar 21, 2008)

Welcome to MT. I'm sorry that I don't know the man you're looking for. All the best in your search.


----------



## Jack Meower (Mar 21, 2008)

Greetings!  I don't know him either, but good luck.


----------



## Kacey (Mar 21, 2008)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:

I can't help either... good luck with your search!


----------



## newGuy12 (Mar 21, 2008)

Welcome to the board.


----------



## arnisador (Mar 21, 2008)

Welcome! Good to see you here too!


----------



## morph4me (Mar 21, 2008)

Hello, welcome to MT .  Good luck in your search, sorry I can't help.


----------



## stone_dragone (Mar 22, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## 14 Kempo (Mar 22, 2008)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... good luck with your search ... enjoy!


----------



## MarkBarlow (Mar 22, 2008)

Welcome and you might try to track down Tom Boddie in the Tampa, FL area.
He trained in Okinawa directly under Hohan Sokon and was very active in the Shorin Ryu community when he returned to the U.S.  I don't think he's currently teaching but he's very knowledgeable about the "old school" guys.


----------



## MBuzzy (Mar 25, 2008)

Welcome to MT and good luck!


----------

